# UK: Racism has returned



## Vikrant (Nov 10, 2014)

It seems In-your-face racism has returned in UK. So who is at fault: racist whites or extremist Muslims? 

---

Last week on the No 9 bus, a middle-aged white woman shouted “bloody Paki” and spat at me. The sputum landed on the back of my seat, grey and revolting as she was.
No one said a thing, not even the black and Asian people around me. They all lowered or averted their eyes. I was spat at in 1972, too, after exiled Ugandan Asians with British passports arrived here. That time I was sitting quietly in a park in Oxford, reading Middlemarch. So you think it’s much better than the really bad old days? The truth is that, since 2001, in-your-face racism has returned. But those who suffer it just have to swallow the insults and degradation.

The difference is that, back then, we had politicians of all parties, including Tories, who felt keenly that racial prejudice and discrimination were unjust and reprehensible. They passed laws, used government purchasing power to get companies to operate fairly and, bit by bit, made racism unacceptable in the public space. Now those at the top – with the exception of Diane Abbott – say nothing and do even less about this stain on our society. Ethnic-minority politicians are the biggest cowards of the lot.

...

In-your-face racism has returned and few are fighting against it - Comment - Voices - The Independent


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2014)

Hate spring it on you but it never left.  One of my friends moved from the UK for this very reason.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 10, 2014)

Meh, brits have always been more racist than Americans.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Nov 10, 2014)

The whites who are fighting against foreign invaders cannot be blamed for defending their nation.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 10, 2014)

I thought it was fairly hilarious when the brits were giving us shit about racism when we didn't want Obama as president.

When have they had a black prime minister?

Were a lot of their kings and queens black?

How many black lords do they have?

How about Asian?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 10, 2014)

I suppose when white native Brits start working in gangs to rape underage Muslim girls as a sign of their cultural superiority, then you might say the levels of racism vis a vis British and Muslim have evened out.  Until such a time, I would say that they haven't.  Spitting at a woman and calling her names is certainly racist, especially as a person does not know her actual views, but raping underage girls is of a quantum degree more evil. 

Seems to me that what Britain needs more than anything else, is to create equal expectations for the behavior of ALL people rather than this multiculturalist cult of double standards.


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 10, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> The whites who are fighting against foreign invaders cannot be blamed for defending their nation.



I have talked to quite a few folks from the UK from various backgrounds. They say there is indeed some Islamic extremism there but the major tension in the UK results from the white racism. Muslims are one of the minorities that firmly stand up to the racist goons and they are disliked for that reason. But, can you blame someone, in this case Muslims, for standing up to safeguard their dignity?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> I thought it was fairly hilarious when the brits were giving us shit about racism when we didn't want Obama as president.
> 
> When have they had a black prime minister?
> 
> ...




Queen Charlotte FRONTLINE PBS



> Queen Charlotte, wife of the English King George III (1738-1820), was directly descended from Margarita de Castro y Sousa, a black branch of the Portuguese Royal House. The riddle of Queen Charlotte's African ancestry was solved as a result of an earlier investigation into the black magi featured in 15th century Flemish paintings. Two art historians had suggested that the black magi must have been portraits of actual contemporary people (since the artist, without seeing them, would not have been aware of the subtleties in colouring and facial bone structure of quadroons or octoroons which these figures invariably represented) Enough evidence was accumulated to propose that the models for the black magi were, in all probability, members of the Portuguese de Sousa family. (Several de Sousas had in fact traveled to the Netherlands when their cousin, the Princess Isabella went there to marry the Grand Duke, Philip the Good of Burgundy in the year 1429.)
> 
> Six different lines can be traced from English Queen Charlotte back to Margarita de Castro y Sousa, in a gene pool which because of royal inbreeding was already minuscule, thus explaining the Queen's unmistakable African appearance.


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 10, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was fairly hilarious when the brits were giving us shit about racism when we didn't want Obama as president.
> ...



If British royalties were open to marrying blacks then I guess they are not really racist.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Nov 10, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > The whites who are fighting against foreign invaders cannot be blamed for defending their nation.
> ...




Check 3:24 of this video.


War is dirty business. You expect me to have sympathy for a foreign invader? I don't give a damn about the dignity of an invader. That's an asinine concept. Do you have sympathy for the dignity of the burglar in your home?


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 10, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Are you on some sort of treatment? I ask that question because normal people do not confuse immigrants with invaders or burglars.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Nov 10, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Immigrants are invited by the people, invaders arrive without the consent of the people.


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 10, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Are you saying all the immigrants in the UK are there illegally?


----------



## Rikurzhen (Nov 10, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



I'll repeat what I wrote, but I'll write very slowly this time so that you can understand what I wrote:

Immigrants are invited by the people, invaders arrive without the consent of the people.​Did you go to the mark on the video I posted?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Times change. Obamas white mother is descended from a Black man.


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 10, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Your video failed to play for me. Whether you write it slow or write it fast has no effect on me. You perhaps meant to ask me to read it slow. These kind of obvious mishaps from you tells me that you are on some sort of medication or you do not have a fully functioning brain. 

Are you claiming all the immigrants in the UK landed there without any papers and made their way in by defeating native Brits? If not then what else do you mean by invaders?

You do not need to post a link or video. Just answer the question.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Nov 10, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



If you can't get a youtube video to play for you then you appear ill-equipped to engage in discussion for even simple matters seem to be beyond you. Good day.


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 10, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



I did not ask you for a video or a link. I simply asked you a question. Even though you are dumb but I think you figured out that I would have nailed you if you had answered that question. Good bye and seek some mental help.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 10, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



If you can't make your argument without a YouTube video to fall back on, that's on you, not him.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Nov 10, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



There's a statement of fact in the video, so the video serves as a source.


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 10, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



This time, I am making it really easy for you. This is a simple yes or no question. You do not need a video or link to answer this. Just say yes or no. 

Do you think all immigrants in the UK are there without visa/naturalization?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 10, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



I watched the video. What "statement of fact" are you referring to?

I didn't see any "facts".


----------



## Rikurzhen (Nov 10, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


The British people were never consulted . . . .


----------



## Rikurzhen (Nov 10, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Here it is again: "Immigrants are invited by the people, invaders arrive without the consent of the people."


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 10, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Are you saying UK should hold country wide referendums each time a foreigner applies for a visa to enter the UK? Are you really that insane?


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 10, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



You are a wimp. You do not have guts to enter in what us sane folks call honest discourse.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Nov 10, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



What I'm saying is that a government is elected to govern THE PEOPLE, not to CHANGE the people. The issue should have been put to the people:

Do you wish to continue on with British culture or do you wish to erase British culture and replace the culture and the people with an influx of different peoples from different cultures?​If the people of the UK believe that they want the British culture and people erased from the Earth, then they can vote in the affirmative, and the government has a legitimate mandate to change the culture and the people of the UK. For the government to proceed to actually change the culture and people without the consent of the people indicates a silent coup has taken place and people have the right to wage war in defense of their people, culture and society.

I have no sympathy for the invader class in the UK.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 10, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Of course they were "consulted", in the same ways as citizens of any representative Democracy in the world are.

They voted for, or against, the guys who did it or the guys who promised to repeal it.

Or are you arguing for direct democracy?


----------



## Rikurzhen (Nov 10, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



It was never part of an election campaign.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 10, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



That "issue" is put to paper in every single election that the BNP loses.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 10, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Of course it has.

There's been a constant stream of far-right anti-immigration parties in the UK, straight from Mosley's British Union of Fascists right up to today's BNP.


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 10, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Let us tackle issues one at a time. People like you thrive on mixing apples and oranges but I will not let you do that at least when you are talking to me. I just proved to you that immigrants are not invaders. They are immigrants because they follow the immigration process. Now, what you need to do is stop calling immigrants as invaders then I will help you sort out your next issue.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Nov 10, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Which includes the votes of the invader class. Big surprise. European anti-foreigner feelings are intensifying as people there realize what they're losing. Corrective action is likely to arise.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 10, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Let me guess, a race war.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Nov 10, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


More likely a Millet System.


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 10, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Whites are 92% of the UK population. So basically BNP fails to appeal to 92% of the UK population and here you are crying about the meager 8% non-whites of the UK.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Nov 10, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Uhuh:

Imagine if Glasgow disappeared. Not overnight and not physically, but imagine if everyone who lived there decided to leave, in the space of 10 years. Argyle Street, in the city centre – empty. Byres Road, next to the university – derelict. The Crow Road – abandoned (except, perhaps – if this were an exciting new BBC drama – for an old Iain Banks novel, rain-damaged pages flapping in a gutter, symbol of the great evacuation). All those tenements, riverside apartments, suburban villas, all lying vacant. You’d sort of notice, wouldn’t you? You’d expect people to talk about it, at least.

If your geographic history differs from mine, and you’ve no mental image of Glasgow to play with, consider, instead, Sheffield, or Nottingham, or Belfast. All cities of about 600,000 people. Imagine if everyone who lived there upped and left.

Not the opening scenes of a dystopic science fiction screenplay, but the unfictional, real London, whose white British population has declined by roughly the population of those cities in the 10 years between the last two census surveys. “White British” (as opposed to Eastern European) citizens now make up less than half of London’s population. This is a change of profound significance, by any historical benchmark.​


----------



## Rikurzhen (Nov 10, 2014)

Who are the Britons? Not seeing many (any) of the invader class in the crowds. No burkas visible. This in London, a city which is now only 50% British white.

The Queen was applauded today in an unprecedented mark of appreciation as she led millions of Britons in remembering the fallen.

The monarch laid a wreath on the Cenotaph at the national Remembrance Day service alongside senior Royals, veterans and the Prime Minister, despite heightened security after police thwarted an alleged terror plot on Thursday.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 11, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> It seems In-your-face racism has returned in UK. So who is at fault: racist whites or extremist Muslims?
> 
> ---
> 
> ...






The neo Marxists who held power for 14 years and introduced positive racism into the system. Putting immigrants to the front of the queue when it came to health care, housing, welfare, employment and advancement. How many times did we see court cases were immigrants were advanced above their skills and claimed millions for damage done to their reputations. How many times have we seen reports of immigrants getting London Mansions while the indigenous had to exist in overcrowded one room B&B's. How much of the racial hatred is down to the way the immigrants treat the indigenous, and the many recent cases of child rape and exploitation that were shown to be done in a racist manner. So I think this answers the question, the neo Marxists started the ball rolling and the immigrants picked up on the ease with which they could get an upper hand by screaming racist at every slight, this led to the indigenous thinking if we are to be called racists then we may as well be racists.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 11, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> The whites who are fighting against foreign invaders cannot be blamed for defending their nation.





 Yes those muslim invaders have a lot to answer for, why don't they do as they tell the Jews to do. GOP BACK WERE YOU CAME FROM


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 11, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> I thought it was fairly hilarious when the brits were giving us shit about racism when we didn't want Obama as president.
> 
> When have they had a black prime minister?
> 
> ...






Quite a few actually, in fact more Asian/black than Jewish peers. One black woman was elevated to the peerage because her son was murdered by an unknown gang, and the courts found 3 white men guilty on the flimsiest evidence. I wonder if Lee Rigby's mother will be mad a peer of the realm as well.


----------



## Swagger (Nov 11, 2014)

In the day and age of smartphones with in-built, 3-5 megapixel cameras, does the 'victim' of this alleged abuse think her readers are stupid enough not to wonder where the footage of this 'abuse' is, and why it hasn't surfaced on social media sites like YouTube. Afterall, that's what happens when even members of the public are on the receiving end of genuine racial abuse, like what happened with Emma West (the tram woman). Furthermore, every bus in London has CCTV cameras on-board and the vehicle isn't allowed on the road if one of the cameras isn't working properly. So, why hasn't the CCTV footage from the bus accompanied the author's article (where she alleges a crime occured)? Owing to the absence of the kind of condemning evidence that is usually captured on the spot in these instances, I think we can safely say that what the author reported never actaully happened in the first place.


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 11, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > It seems In-your-face racism has returned in UK. So who is at fault: racist whites or extremist Muslims?
> ...



If an immigrant works hard and wise, he will end up in mansion. It is common sense. Your life will not be improved by being jealous of others. It can only be improved by working hard and smart. 

What have you done to improve your life? You need to ask that question instead of doing nothing and expecting to move into a mansion just because immigrants have mansions.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 11, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...






The thing is not one of the immigrants given a London mansion worked in all the time they scrounged of my country. They arrive on a plane go straight to the local government office and demand a 6 bedroom house for them and their family, and like the fools we are we give in to their demands.

 What have I done with my life, I worked from leaving school right up until my health deteriorated so much that I could no longer work. I worked 12 to 16 hour shifts in appalling conditions often changing my clothes 3 or 4 times a shift. Working in hot steamy condition underneath a steel mill to keep it running. Then went on to working outdoors in all weathers and conditions. Paid over the odds into my pension fund as I knew steel workers died early due to the nature of the work and the working conditions. Retired at 55 due to ill health after working 32 years in conditions no immigrants would work in. So where is my free London mansion, latest video games, 48 inch led T.V. and BMW outside in my private parking space. Or aren't I dark skinned enough to warrant that treatment, just a hard working indigenous who gave his all for the country and furthered his education at his own expense.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 11, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


That seems to be your problem. You only worked hard but did not work smart. You left yourself no time to educate yourself and instead you just became a worker bee very similar to poor uneducated whites in the US. Like the poor unedcuated whites here you cant seem to understand your lack of intellect is not the fault of people more intelligent than yourself.


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 11, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



You are simply jealous of success of hard working immigrants. There are lots of ill informed Americans say the exact same non-sense about American immigrants that you have posted about the immigrants in UK; they say as soon as immigrants arrive in the US, they receive $25K in cash. I came to the US as an immigrant and I can assure you that there is no such scheme. Lots of white folks when they see a successful immigrant, they assume that his expensive car or home or his wealth is due to social welfare benefits that he unfairly received. They are not willing to see the hard work and determination that went in and they fail to realize a simple fact that you cannot become rich on social welfare. You display the same symptoms. 

If you think immigrants in UK are entitled to a six-bedroom home upon arrival. You should move to Pakistan and obtain the Pakistani citizenship. Then, move back to the UK as immigrant and claim your free six-bedroom home, BMW, etc. 

Make some effort instead of whining.


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



One of the things we learn as grownups is that money is not everything. There is more to life than money. I do not have any problem with anyone who chose to become a factory worker. I do not think his life is any less valuable than of Bill Gates. But the important thing to realize is that you have to find satisfaction in your life that you have created through your choices.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 11, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


I would agree with you. However, if you are complaining because you dont have the things that someone else has then you either have an insurmountable hurdle in front of you or you were not smart enough to do the things that person did to get those things. What you do for a living does not determine your worth as a human. It does however, determine your worth in regards to money and the ability to obtain the things you covet..


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I agree. That is why I said that you have to learn to find satisfaction in the life who chose to create. If money is your primary objective in the life then choosing career of a factory worker is not going to be very satisfying.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...





 I educated myself well enough and progressed to a position of authority, did many courses and studied hard while I was working. I have an above average I.Q. and plenty of qualifications that allowed me to progress through life. Intellectually sound enough to know that I needed to pay more so that I would not lose out so not a worker bee but a drone. I now can afford to sit back and relax knowing that I have a good home paid for, a decent car, and a family that is provided for. But I detest immigrants coming here demanding everything and not working at all to pay for their luxury, and with the new rules imposed by the EU this will become a thing of the past.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 12, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




 It was very satisfying knowing that everything I owned was paid for and was not scrounged of those prepared to work hard.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 12, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Kind of odd you suddenly saying you did many courses and studied hard after claiming you worked practically all the time until you got too sickly to continue working. Are you really claiming that immigrants to the UK are given mansions and BMW's? Do you have a link or something to support this claim. I am not doubting you but this would at least give reason for you to detest immigrants even though you having these misplaced feelings are not the immigrants fault if what you say is true.


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 12, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You are not satisfied at all. If you were, you would not be fabricating falsehood about immigrants to justify your hatred born of your lack of accomplishments.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Nov 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Link:

*A family of jobless refugees who allegedly wrecked a £1.25million house paid for by the taxpayer claim they are ‘entitled’ to live there.*

Manal Mahmoud and her seven children moved into the Victorian end-of-terrace home after it was given a £76,000 facelift. . . . 

In February it emerged that at least 100 families receiving housing benefit were living in luxury homes on handouts that could fund £1m mortgages.


More than 30 of those families were being given £1,500 a week to live 'swanky' lifestyles -* more than three times the national average wage.*

Of the 100 families, 60 have their rent paid by the state to the value of £5,000 a month, according to the Department for Work and Pensions.

In 2010 it emerged that a family of Somalian asylum seekers were getting £1.2m a year to live in Kensington, west London - a short walk from the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge's home in Kensington Palace.

Abdi Nur, 42, an unemployed bus conductor, his wife Sayruq, 40, and their seven children moved to the three-storey home in the fashionable area of the capital after complaining that their previous home had been in a 'poor' part of the city.

In another case last year, a Somalian family moved from a house in Coventry to a £2m property in West Hampstead, north London.

Saeed Khaliiff was given £2,000 a week for the home despite having no links to the area, which has been home to George Michael, Sienna Miller, Jude Law and Helena Bonham Carter.

Meanwhile, Afghan mother of seven Toorpakai Saindi was handed £12,000 in housing benefit a month to be able to live in a £1.2million mansion in Acton, west London as there weren't enough council houses big enough.​
Link:

*A family of former asylum-seekers from Somalia are living in a £2.1million luxury townhouse in one of Britain's most exclusive addresses at a cost to taxpayers of £8,000 a mont*h.

Abdi and Sayruq Nur and their seven children moved into their three-storey property in a fashionable area of London last month because they didn't like the 'poorer' part of the city they were living in.

Mr Nur, 42, an unemployed bus conductor, and his 40-year-old wife, who has never worked, are now living in Kensington despite the fact that they are totally dependent on state benefits.

They live close to celebrities, including artist Lucian Freud, singer Damon Albarn and designer Stella McCartney, and their home is just minutes from the fashionable Kensington Place restaurant which was a favourite haunt of the late Princess Diana.

The family's new home is believed to be one of the most expensive houses ever paid for by housing benefit, which is administered by local councils but funded by the Department for Work and Pensions.

The disclosure that a single family has been paid so much will embarrass Ministers, who last month pledged to rein in Britain's £20billion-a-year housing benefit bill.

Mr Nur said his former five-bedroom home in the Kensal Rise area of Brent, which cost £900 a week in housing benefit, was suitable for the family's needs but he said they had felt compelled to move because they did not like living 'in a very poor area' and were unhappy with the quality of local shops and schools.

He said he found the new house through a friend who knew the landlord, arranged to rent it through an estate agent, then approached officials at Kensington and Chelsea council who said 'it would be no problem' to move.

Rules allow anyone who is eligible for housing benefit to claim for a private property in any part of the country they wish.

The £2,000 per week is paid directly to Mr Nur and his family, who then pay their landlord.​


----------



## Coyote (Nov 12, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



In the US at least, most immigrants work very hard at jobs that others don't want.  Their success comes fairly earned through the value of work and education.  It's a common myth that they come just for welfare.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 12, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Sorry but one offs dont count. Those examples sound like people gaming the system just like they do here. I need a link that specifies a policy of giving mansions and BMW's to immigrants.

Feds Seattle welfare recipient lives in million dollar home


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


'

I never heard that myth---"they come  (to the USA)  just for the welfare"---but I have certainly heard it from------OTHER PEOPLE----like French citizens,  Austrian Citizens,  German
Citizens---------as to racism in England-----when did it go away?      the brits have been racists ever since they jumped down from the trees and stopped painting
themselves blue.    You really cannot live on welfare in
the USA  with any sense of security-----it's a tough life---
no six room mansions


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Good point. Sometimes rich people experience bad lucks and end up losing all their bank balance therefore they perhaps have no other option but to apply for welfare. They probably live in mansion that they earned when the times were good. This does not mean the mansion was a product of welfare.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Vik----you are right---the system does not require that a person give up the home he owns -----to qualify for DISABILITY BENEFITS-----nor food stamps-----I have no idea what those other benefits are-----but most benefits are
a matter of INCOME-----not the house in which one lives----
anyway ---maybe it belongs to  relative----giving the poor relatives a break-----sheeeeesh


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 12, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You are right on the dot iRosie. It does not take a rocket science to figure out the ultimate agenda of these haters.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 13, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Try reading my post again as I did mention this and it seems that you missed it

 " Or aren't I dark skinned enough to warrant that treatment, just a hard working indigenous who gave his all for the country and furthered his education at his own expense."


 As for links here you go

Single mum of six finds mansion on the net and then gets YOU to pay 7 000 a month rent Daily Mail Online

Family on benefits move into 2 million home - Telegraph

UK Muslim refugee given 1.25m house in upmarket London street only to trash it The Muslim Issue

immigration what a joke Housing and schools )


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 13, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...






 Far too many cases have been reported in the UK media of how immigrants are given everything while the indigenous get nothing. An example is an elderly person on the state pension who gets £6000 a year average to live on, an immigrant who is unemployable gets £27000 a year. The elderly pensioner will have worked for at least 50 years and paid taxes all their life, the immigrant gets of the plane and gets a home paid for and it is fully furnished out of the taxpayers pockets. I have produced the links regarding the problems caused by unemployable migrants getting treated better than the employed in the UK. I lost 30% OF MY PENSION FUND WHEN BROWN GRABBED IT TO FUND HIS WELFARE PAYMENTS TO THE IMMIGRANTS AFTER HE GAVE THEM FULL PENSION RIGHTS WITHOUT WORKING


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 13, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


No I didnt miss your statement. You said you furthered you education at your own expense. That could mean you bought a book and read it. You then said you worked from leaving school up until your health deteriorated. Right after that you claim you worked 12 - 16 hour shifts something doesnt pass the sniff test.

Like I told the other guy one offs of people gaming the system doesn't mean immigrants are given mansions and BMWs. Are you claiming only immigrants are gaming the system?  That would make much more sense because you have yet to show me a policy that says only immigrants get mansions while on benefits.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 13, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






 Until Obama changed the rules and started to flood the USA with unemployable muslim immigrants. You watch what happens now the doors have been opened.


----------



## Saigon (Nov 13, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> The whites who are fighting against foreign invaders cannot be blamed for defending their nation.



This is really a repulsive post, and you should be ashamed of it. 

Since when is spitting on an innocent person a form of defense?!


----------



## Saigon (Nov 13, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Until Obama changed the rules and started to flood the USA with unemployable muslim immigrants. You watch what happens now the doors have been opened.



Jesus wept....would you like to back this point up by posting the numbers of Muslims who moved to the US under Obama vs under Bush?

Or are you just straight out lying?


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 13, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...






Those are not ONE OFFS at all but examples of what is happening. There are cases of married couples with 3 or 4 children being housed in one room flats because the local council has no more money for the indigenous housing crisis.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 13, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...






 Different rules in the UK and here we gave mansions to immigrants straight of the plane, then up to £50,000 in other welfare payments. All this while indigenous families were forced to cram 6 to a room in boarding houses with no cooking or pantry facilities. Many people complained about this and were told they would lose their place in the queue for housing if the carried on being racist.


----------



## Saigon (Nov 13, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> I lost 30% OF MY PENSION FUND WHEN BROWN GRABBED IT TO FUND HIS WELFARE PAYMENTS TO THE IMMIGRANTS AFTER HE GAVE THEM FULL PENSION RIGHTS WITHOUT WORKING



Really?

Interesting - because apparently that is not now the case, anyway....so perhaps you misunderstood what the previous government did?

Employment Minister Chris Grayling said: “The Government takes the very firm view there should be no opening up of our welfare system to people coming from abroad who do not intend to work and contribute to British society.

“Our arrangements are for Britain to decide, not Brussels. I’m not happy with the way that the EU is behaving.

“Europe should not be negotiating social security deals on our behalf. That’s why we’re going through the courts to stop them.”

All migrants to get a British pension UK News Daily Express


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 13, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Examples are one offs. Until you can show me a policy that states immigrants are to be given mansions and BMWs I simply have to call your claim hogwash.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 13, 2014)

Returned? lol it never left.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 13, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Returned? lol it never left.


 
the brits all  but INVENTED IT-----well---actually that was
the greeks------then the romans EAGERLY adopted it---
and handed it to the Brits----as they jumped out of the trees-------after they stopped painting themselves blue----they realized that their only claim to fame was-----very white skin---
so  WHITE SKIN   became the biggie for the next 2000
years


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 13, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Can you point me to a website where an immigrant can apply for his/her free six-bedroom house and free BMW? 

The links that you have posted talk about special cases where bureaucracy failed to find housing for the applicants so the applicants took the matter into their own hands and found the housing on their own. According to the law at that time they were entitled to a maximum of £1,600 per week in benefits. Later on law changed and there is a cap of £400 per week. Anyone who is on welfare is entitle to those benefits. It has nothing to do with Muslim immigrants. Now, it is quite possible that Muslims may constitute a larger portion than any other group of welfare recipients in the UK but that is a different issue. 

Unlike what the other guy is saying, it is not about people gaming the system. It is about people claiming their welfare benefits as they were entitled under the law. You need to read and comprehend the links you are posting. The problem here is your lack of knowledge not the immigrants.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 14, 2014)

Saigon said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > I lost 30% OF MY PENSION FUND WHEN BROWN GRABBED IT TO FUND HIS WELFARE PAYMENTS TO THE IMMIGRANTS AFTER HE GAVE THEM FULL PENSION RIGHTS WITHOUT WORKING
> ...






Read what I posted again "under the last Government" and Brown stole pension money to fund the welfare payments of immigrants

The man who stole your old age How Gordon Brown secretly imposed a ruinous tax that has wrecked the retirements of millions Daily Mail Online


The Brown cabal needed to find ways to raise extra tax revenues for the wide-ranging programme of reforms New Labour planned.
So, on one fateful night in that suite overlooking Hyde Park, they decided that, once in power, they would launch a massive multi-billion-pound raid on a gold-plated, copper-bottomed sector of the British economy  -  its pension funds.


----------



## Saigon (Nov 14, 2014)

Phoenell - 

Interesting article, and one it would be interesting to read from a less laughably partisan source, but it doesn't have a hell of a lot to do with what you posted, does it?

I agree that Brown's tax removed a large chunk of money from pension schemes and possibly shouldn't have been introduced - but this does not mean that the money was a) given to migrants or b) that migrants receive full pensions in the UK. They don't.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 14, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...






 Did you miss the part were one man demanded to be rehoused, an unemployed bus conductor, because his current home was not is a "posh" enough area. So not special cases at all but immigrants working the system for their own gain. Now they can no longer do this and they are claiming racial discrimination. The most recent case involves an Eastern European who is working and claiming all he can, and has told his wife and family to get over here because they will get £1500 a month on top of what he can fiddle working cash in hand. That is £1200 a month more than he gets in his own country, now you know why the Brits want out of Europe


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 14, 2014)

Saigon said:


> Phoenell -
> 
> Interesting article, and one it would be interesting to read from a less laughably partisan source, but it doesn't have a hell of a lot to do with what you posted, does it?
> 
> I agree that Brown's tax removed a large chunk of money from pension schemes and possibly shouldn't have been introduced - but this does not mean that the money was a) given to migrants or b) that migrants receive full pensions in the UK. They don't.






Benefits for non-UK nationals nidirect


 This shows what migrants get and how they don't need to have first paid into the system. They can get of the plane and go to a local government office in the part of the UK they wish to live and be given a furnished home free. I had to pay for mine and for the right to live in it. Do you accept that this is RACIST and unfair to all the hard working British indigenous subjects ?


----------



## Saigon (Nov 14, 2014)

Phoenell - 

Do you ever READ the links you post?!

Nothing in the link provided says anything even remotely like that! 

The link includes points such as:

_"for asylum seekers and those who are destitute, for example, you are homeless or can’t buy food, financial support may be provided by the Home Office."_

That does not sound racist or unreasonable to me. 

I don't know pretend to know the details of the UK system, but so far nothing you have presented comes within miles of backing up your claims. 

The funny thing is, I probably would also agree that some benefits for non-EU migrants are excessive, but you don't do yourself any favours by making claims that don't appear to be true.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Vik-----one of the issues in "benefits"----is a kind of HUGE family communal living arrangement ----and ALSO ---mulit-
wives   arrangements that is rampant-----affecting those countries that have  PER PERSON benefits.  --------It can be
abused------in one of the states in which I once lived----there
came to be a law that a person ALREADY on welfare---who
became pregnant AGAIN----would not qualify for MORE
welfare benefits-------it was a huge controversy.     Right now--even I am aware of specific cases of persons from muslim countries who have mutti wives spread over various
European countries that have especially good benefits for 
"UNWED"    mothers------there are lots of ways to scam
the  "SYSTEMS"  and once people become aware----they
get angry       In the USA---an unwed woman with ten children on "food stamps-----would be entitled to something like.   $1400 per month---just as a food allotment-----when
there are cases of muslims with four wives -----each with 10
kids claiming to be   "unwed"  and impoverished---people get upset   (I refuse to tell you how I know about specific cases---but I do know)


----------



## ThirdTerm (Nov 14, 2014)

*Under the new system of Universal Credit, which will replace all mean-tested benefits from next year, polygamous marriages will not be recognised at all. Instead, a husband and one wife will claim as a couple* *–* with any other adults living in the household claiming as single people.

Chris Grayling, the Employment Minister, said: "We currently have an absurd situation where polygamous marriages are outlawed in the UK but recognised in the benefits system because of a loophole. "This really has to change. We are now altering our systems as part of the introduction of Universal Credit, to put an end to a situation which only has the effect of undermining confidence in the benefits system." *Under the 1988 Immigration Act, a man was "generally" banned from bringing a "second or subsequent wife" into Britain "if another woman is already living as his wife in the UK".*

Ministers ban extra benefits for multiple wives - Telegraph

In a decision hailed as a rare outbreak of common sense, the European Court of Justice declared that national governments can crack down on benefit tourism. David Cameron last night said the ruling was a step in the right direction in his drive to cut immigration by curbing unrestricted freedom-of-movement for EU citizens.

The Luxembourg-based European Court of Justice, the highest legal body in the EU, made the ruling yesterday *in a case involving a Romanian woman and her son who were denied benefits in Germany. She received child benefit and social security but her application for a subsistence allowance available to the unemployed in Germany was blocked*. Officials argued that German law did not allow such handouts to be paid to EU citizens seeking work in the country. The judges said the woman should have had sufficient means of her own to reside in Germany as she was economically inactive. They added that* domestic legislation can exclude EU nationals from benefits that are available to nationals of that country if they do not have a right of residence.*

European judges rule migrants be refused benefits if they milk system UK News Daily Express


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2014)

ThirdTerm said:


> Under the new system of Universal Credit, which will replace all mean-tested benefits from next year, polygamous marriages will not be recognised at all. Instead, a husband and one wife will claim as a couple – with any other adults living in the household claiming as single people.
> 
> Chris Grayling, the Employment Minister, said: "We currently have an absurd situation where polygamous marriages are outlawed in the UK but recognised in the benefits system because of a loophole. "This really has to change. We are now altering our systems as part of the introduction of Universal Credit, to put an end to a situation which only has the effect of undermining confidence in the benefits system." Under the 1988 Immigration Act, a man was "generally" banned from bringing a "second or subsequent wife" into Britain "if another woman is already living as his wife in the UK".
> 
> Ministers ban extra benefits for multiple wives - Telegraph




It was inevitable---but there are ways of getting around it.  ----
simple-----place extra wives in different countries-----all one needs is an  EU  passport------A few wives back home---in a shariah cesspit-------and a few----listed as "moms"  -----in places like Germany, Austria---and of course  England------
do not ask me how I know----I will not name names


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 15, 2014)

Saigon said:


> Phoenell -
> 
> Do you ever READ the links you post?!
> 
> ...





 You need to see the way the indigenous are treated when it comes to welfare, for starters there is a points system for getting social housing.  How the points system works The Housing Executive

 The first one very few indigenous get as they are not seen to be facing intimidation, yet migrants are automatically awarded 200 because they are migrants.

Then there are the many free support centres that help them claim welfare, the indigenous are told to pay for a solicitor .

 We can always tell when we have a new influx of immigrants as the white goods provided free of charge are all up for sale on the local markets and the local government are seen going round to repair the housing after the immigrants have destroyed them.

 We had 14 years of this under Labour and we saw our taxes rise year on year to cover the costs of immigration to the UK, the cost of translators and the costs of teaching basic English for starters


----------



## Vikrant (Dec 7, 2014)

This one takes the cake. 

---

A judge has quit after allegedly making a racist comment about an Asian crime victim in court.
Peter Hollingworth had asked lawyers to fetch the harassment victim so he could finish sentencing her ex-boyfriend.
Prosecutor Rachel Parker said she was unsure whether the woman in question, Deepa Patel, could attend at short notice due to work commitments.
The district judge allegedly replied: ‘It won’t be a problem.
‘She won’t be working anywhere important where she can’t get the time off. She’ll only be working in a shop or an off-licence.’
When Miss Parker asked the judge to clarify his comments, he added: ‘With a name like Patel, and her ethnic background, she won’t be working anywhere important where she can’t get the time off. So that’s what we’ll do.’
At this point Miss Parker withdrew from the case at Preston Magistrates’ Court and told the judge: ‘I am professionally embarrassed. I cannot prosecute this case.’
The Crown Prosecution Service made an official complaint after the incident on October 30, and Mr Hollingworth resigned four weeks later from his part-time job as a deputy district judge.
The 63-year-old remains an immigration judge for the Asylum and Immigration Chamber – but is not hearing any cases while he is investigated over his alleged comments. 
He could yet face the sack from this second role, which pays more than £120,000 a year.
Miss Patel, a 22-year-old from Preston, is currently working in an office after completing a law degree. She told The Sun: ‘I was born and bred in this country... it’s shocking and disgusting for anyone to say that, especially a judge.


Read more: With a name like Patel she must work in a corner shop Judge resigns after outrageous racial slur on Asian victim in harassment trial Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 8, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> This one takes the cake.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...






 So it is perfectly acceptable for muslims to demand the murder of the Queen, Pope and anyone else that takes their fancy, but not for a judge to make an off the cuff remark. Now which is the most racist the likes of Choudary telling British troops that they are child murderers or a judge saying that a person would not be in a high profile job because of their name.


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 8, 2014)

Lol!  You know they used to have slaves too....


----------



## Mindlight (Dec 8, 2014)

ThE underlying accusation in this OP is unfair and inaccurate. Forming a stereotype from a single incident is a form of racism or blinkered bigotry in itself. The faultline of British politics is class not race. Attitudes towards Pakistani community are however an exception in what must be one of the most tolerant and cosmopolitan culture on the planet. Walk the streets of London and 50% of the people you will see were probably born abroad. It is fantastic to be able to meet the whole world on your doorstep and to engage in frank and honest conversation with them. Americans appear to be handicapped in this conversation by their own semantic codexes developed in their own dysfunctional melting pot. However the alienation of Pakistanis is mainly self created. Educational failure. Unemployment, radicalisation in the mosques, actual terrorism have not helped their image. The solution is probably a bit of wait and see ( there is a natural pace to integration) , targetted educational and employment initiatives and a scattering of this community more widely. If they only talk to their own integration is probably never going to happen. Also some Brits are plain racist - i believe Americans are familiar with phrase white trailer trash. This is of course unfair to the innumerable working class people who are not racist.


----------



## Mindlight (Dec 8, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> Lol!  You know they used to have slaves too....



Slavery is still a widespread problem in many Muslim countries


----------



## Vikrant (Dec 8, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > This one takes the cake.
> ...



The disease you have has no cure. This disease blinds you to a point where you are unable to see the difference between the actions of a judge who is supposed to uphold the law and decency and nobodies like Islamist instigators.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 9, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...





 The only disease I see is your racism when you ignore the excessive amount of racial abuse coming from immigrants and latch onto a flippant remark. What next claiming that because a pink person looked at you they are racist, or their way of walking is racist. How about blowing the horn on their car to warn you they are coming, is that also racist. Very soon it will be racist to breathe the same air as you, or live in the same road as you, or send our children to the same schools as yours. You are your fellow immigrants are using racism as a hammer to beat down anyone that speaks out against immigrants, or passes comments about how they are not up to doing certain work because of their lack of intrinsic education. You see no problem in saying sink estate families have the same problems because they are pink and under educated, but screech racism when the same is said about immigrants.


----------



## Vikrant (Dec 9, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## Vikrant (Dec 9, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Now you are going beyond straw man. Now you are making things up.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 10, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...






 All recent cases were people have been arrested for racist acts that turned out to be false.


----------



## Vikrant (Dec 10, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



You probably think Hitler was jolly good fellow.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 11, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...






 He did a lot for the German people and introduced the concept of paid holidays, but he was like all ditators a megalomaniac and could not see anything but his views. So guess you are wrong, and don't listen to the TROLLS and STALKERS feeding you information they get banned on other boards.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm in England right now.  Yes, I am seeing racism here.  Mostly from muslins working hard to turn schools into jihadist breeding grounds or drive non-Muslims our of what are becoming "their" cities.

Yup.

Racism IS back - just in a new form.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 11, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> I'm in England right now.  Yes, I am seeing racism here.  Mostly from muslins working hard to turn schools into jihadist breeding grounds or drive non-Muslims our of what are becoming "their" cities.
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Racism IS back - just in a new form.





 Not that new to us Brits who have faced it for 20 years now, and the muslims don't like it that we are getting the uooer hand once more


----------



## Mindlight (Dec 12, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in England right now.  Yes, I am seeing racism here.  Mostly from muslins working hard to turn schools into jihadist breeding grounds or drive non-Muslims our of what are becoming "their" cities.
> ...



It is new to the chattering classes who having talked themselves into a hypersensitive approach to racism are then shocked by the contempt they are faced with from those they were defending but whose religious rationale they never understood. 

The realities that normal British people experience have taught them that not all cultures are equal and that some , like the British Pakistani community, are in practice more deeply dysfunctional than the others.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 13, 2014)

Mindlight said:


> It is new to the chattering classes who having talked themselves into a hypersensitive approach to racism are then shocked by the contempt they are faced with from those they were defending but whose religious rationale they never understood.
> 
> The realities that normal British people experience have taught them that not all cultures are equal and that some , like the British Pakistani community, are in practice more deeply dysfunctional than the others.




 I don't think they have necessarily talked themselves into this hypersensitivity so much as they have been indoctrinated into believing it by their media and politicians, but let's just hope they are starting to wake up and believe what they see rather than what they have been told.

In computing, there is a term abbreviated GAGO  for "garbage in, garbage out" which you probably know, and if there were a similar concept in politics, the garbage in here would be the morally relativist concept that there are no qualitative differences between cultures. When one operates under the assumption that all cultures are the same, a person descends through the rabbit hole towards nihilism, since such an assumption demands the abandonment of any sort of moral distinction between actions.  

  The cult of multiculturalism still runs strong in Britain due to all their conditioning, but at some point, people have to ask one very basic question. "Is this the way we want our culture to be?".  Having been hoodwinked into thinking that it is an act of racism to prefer liberal, western enlightenment values over the sort of knuckle-dragging primitivism represented by Islamists, it could take a while for Brits to come around. They won't  do it at all, however, if they cannot come to terms with the intellectual garbage introduced into their system via this cultural and moral relativism.


----------



## Mindlight (Dec 13, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindlight said:
> 
> 
> > It is new to the chattering classes who having talked themselves into a hypersensitive approach to racism are then shocked by the contempt they are faced with from those they were defending but whose religious rationale they never understood.
> ...



I actually like meeting people from a variety of different cultures and it is a healthy thing that Britain engages with this global diversity. There is an enormous diversity in the Christian world also. In fact I even married someone who inhabits 2 very different cultures to my own. I cheered Mo Farrah winning Olympic gold though i am no Muslim

However with Islamists and cultures heavily radicalised by Islamism people are just being naive when they argue for tolerance , freedom and respect. Sometimes there is an evil that needs confronting and weeding out rather than a new challenge to break us out of parochial mindsets.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 13, 2014)




----------

